# Free Music Software



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

I am looking to slow a song down (and maybe loop it) and need some free software that would allow me to do that and save it as a MP3.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Audacity can do that and it's free. http://audacity.sourceforge.net/


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Rich B said:


> Audacity can do that and it's free. http://audacity.sourceforge.net/


I use ifpr the same purpose. I got it to slow songs down, and learn them.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

I recommend Audacity. Have been using it for years and have no problems what so ever!


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

I am having fun with Audacity!...thanks!


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

How easy is audacity to learn?


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

I believe I was self taught... Just downloaded it and started dinking around. I'm sure there are plenty of tutorials on YouTube if you get stuck or have a question. Also plenty of free sound websites for files to tinker around with.


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

I found it pretty easy once I understood how to select music and add effects to it. Yeah pretty much trial and error...but pretty straight forward. Plus when you download it give you a great instruction manual. 

And I would answer any questions that you may....I don't know a lot, but enough to be dangerous!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I love audacity, have been using it for years.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Audacity is pretty good for the basics and learning. When you're ready to move on to something more advanced for creating your own tracks, I'd highly recommend paid solutions such as Samplitude (my current favorite for 2 ch. mixdown), Audition Pro (formerly Cool Edit Pro, before Adobe bought them out), Steinberg's Cubase, and such. 


Although, to be honest, I'm not much of a fan of Sony's SoundForge. Unless they've done some heavy optimization in recent years, it was (is?) very slow on processing fx on the tracks.


----------

